# GOODTIMES CC ∙



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
HOSTED BY:
GOODTIMES CC
HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES

SUNDAY JUNE 26, 2005
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES AND MUCH MORE... 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDER, BOMBS, EURO, SUVS, BIKES. 

OVERALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00


"HOP SPONSERED BY THE MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS"
ALSO COME CHECK OUT THE HOP (3):
SINGLE PUMP$200.00 - DOUBLE PUMP $200.00 AND GRUDGE HOP EVERYTHING GO'S SHAW STYLE $200.00. THE MORE MONEY COMES IN THE MORE MONEY YOU GET...

CARS- PRE-REG $25.00 - DAY OF SHOW $30.00
BIKES- PRE-REG $15.00 - DAY OF SHOW $20.00

(FREE ADMISSION FOR SPECTATORS)

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 256 8720


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## natedog (Feb 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

im there i love it


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TALK ABOUT PLANNING EARLY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

a huevo


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whoever needs flyers let any of us know or hit me up with your address and also 
if any vendor is interested in getting a space let us know as well.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

HAVEN'T MISSED THIS SHOW FOR A FEW YEARS, ONE OF THE BEST IN THE L.A AREA IF YOU ASK ME. *FREE ADMISSION*, PLENTY OF VENDORS, *FREE ADMISSION, *SOME OF THE BEST L.A,CRENSHAW HOPPERS, *FREE *ADMISSION, SOME OF THE BEST SHOW CARS ON DISPLAY, AND DID I SAY *EVERYBODY IS IN FREE *:biggrin: . HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU FOOLS OUT THERE.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 25 2005, 12:25 AM
> *whoever needs flyers let any of us know or hit me up with your address and also
> if any vendor is interested in getting a space let us know as well.
> [snapback]2639366[/snapback]​*


YOU GOT A P.M


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...



HELL YEA, THIS SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK LAST YEAR! CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ITS A NEW GUY IN TOWN... :roflmao: TO THE TOP


----------



## classifiedsgv (Jul 11, 2003)

cant wait alwayz tha best show of tha year.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classifiedsgv_@Jan 28 2005, 11:44 PM
> *cant wait alwayz tha best show of tha year.
> [snapback]2655728[/snapback]​*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

smurf dont think I have forgotten you homie. Just have not had time to make some more flyers at work.. Sorry homie you should get some this
week


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF YOU PRE-REG BEFORE 3/20/05 YOU GET IN FOR $20.00 FOR CARS -$10.00 FOR BIKES AND HOP IS $25.00. 

:biggrin: FREE ADMISSION :biggrin: FOR WALK-INS.. SO BRING THE FAMILY AND CHECK OUT 400 OF THE BEST LOW RIDERS, SUVS, BIKES, EURO, BOMBS, AND HOPPERS TO HIT THE STREETS OF HIGHLAND PARK, CA (LOS ANGELES).

THANKS, 
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2005, 09:51 PM
> *smurf dont think I have forgotten you homie. Just have not had time to make some more flyers at work.. Sorry homie you should get some this
> week
> [snapback]2666481[/snapback]​*


Don't trip homie, i know you fools get pretty busy, so i can wait and not bitch about it. Last year i received them just fine, so i'm pretty sure i'll get them this year.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

you heard that people we are like sit in sleep the admission is freeeeeeeeeeeeee.. hahahahah your killing me paul


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

to the top


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

is the goodtimes chapter in michigan gonna throw a show this year


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

forget about the shows we need a spot to get together downtown everyweekend and have a great time


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah im down..i would rather cruise and hang out..lets set up something ithink spring is gonna be here early


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im almost ready


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

orale, sounds good ill be there


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2005, 03:01 AM
> *IF YOU PRE-REG BEFORE 2/15/05 YOU GET IN FOR $20.00 FOR CARS -$10.00 FOR BIKES AND HOP IS $25.00.
> 
> :biggrin: FREE ADMISSION :biggrin:  FOR WALK-INS.. SO BRING THE FAMILY AND CHECK OUT 400 OF THE BEST LOW RIDERS, SUVS, BIKES, EURO, BOMBS, AND HOPPERS TO HIT THE STREETS OF HIGHLAND PARK, CA (LOS ANGELES).
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2005, 07:37 AM
> *
> [snapback]2695707[/snapback]​*


DAMN IT FOOLIOS I'M STILL WAITING FOR MY FLYERS AND MY REGISTRATION FORMS, OR I'M NOT GOING TO MEET THE $20.00 DEADLINE. :biggrin: :biggrin:  TTT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 8 2005, 12:15 PM
> *DAMN IT FOOLIOS I'M STILL WAITING FOR MY FLYERS AND MY REGISTRATION FORMS, OR I'M NOT GOING TO MEET THE $20.00 DEADLINE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:   TTT
> [snapback]2696427[/snapback]​*


DONT TRIP FOR YOU ITS 30 DOOL HAIRS :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 8 2005, 01:05 PM
> *DONT TRIP FOR YOU ITS 30 DOOL HAIRS  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2696713[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2005, 09:51 PM
> *smurf dont think I have forgotten you homie. Just have not had time to make some more flyers at work.. Sorry homie you should get some this
> week
> [snapback]2666481[/snapback]​*


Were are SMURF flyers did you send them.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2005, 12:51 AM
> *Were are SMURF flyers did you send them.
> [snapback]2699755[/snapback]​*


what's cracken Homie, nothing yet :dunno:  , It's coo i know you guys will send them when you get the chance, take this as a reminder. Thanks


----------



## 92LOWTOY (Nov 10, 2002)

NATURAL HIGH C.C. WILL BE THEIR CAN I GET SOME FLYERS EMAIL TO ME


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

sorry smurf I have not gone to work I have them ready if I go back tomorrow Ill send them my bad homie


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

It's coo, Homie.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT

showing some support


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2005, 02:01 AM
> *IF YOU PRE-REG BEFORE 2/15/05 YOU GET IN FOR $20.00 FOR CARS -$10.00 FOR BIKES AND HOP IS $25.00.
> 
> :biggrin: FREE ADMISSION :biggrin:  FOR WALK-INS.. SO BRING THE FAMILY AND CHECK OUT 400 OF THE BEST LOW RIDERS, SUVS, BIKES, EURO, BOMBS, AND HOPPERS TO HIT THE STREETS OF HIGHLAND PARK, CA (LOS ANGELES).
> ...



Wheres the flyers so we can pre reg?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

edwin where are you at? more bounce should have a couple of flyers if not you can drop it off my house or pauls house. we both live in Highland park. Unless you know any other member close to you give it to them.


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: Still waitng for my reply Greg......... Need a babysitting booth...
all those dam hoodrats need somebody to take care of there kids.. :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahahah I will not hire you.. U tend to lose kids even yours..hahahhaha member knotts...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 11 2005, 11:20 PM
> *hahahah I will not hire you.. U tend to lose kids even yours..hahahhaha member knotts...
> [snapback]2714420[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 Shh. you weren't suppose to say anthing that was only one time.....
okay I guess no babysitting booth... well dont say I didn't offer LMAO.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Feb 12 2005, 02:14 PM
> *:0 Shh. you weren't suppose to say anthing that was only one time.....
> okay I guess no babysitting booth... well dont say I didn't offer LMAO.
> [snapback]2715957[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

smurf just to let you know I just send you 200 flyers I sent them today 
and sent in priority mail. It should get thier manana


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Feb 11 2005, 08:08 PM
> *:cheesy: Still waitng for my reply Greg......... Need a babysitting booth...
> all those dam hoodrats need somebody to take care of there kids..  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2713799[/snapback]​*


whoooooos the diva? :dunno:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 92LOWTOY_@Feb 9 2005, 10:36 PM
> *NATURAL HIGH C.C. WILL BE THEIR CAN I GET SOME FLYERS EMAIL TO ME
> [snapback]2704653[/snapback]​*


was up homie weres rambo?


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 14 2005, 08:06 PM
> *smurf just to let you know I just send you 200 flyers I sent them today
> and sent in priority mail. It should get thier manana
> [snapback]2726080[/snapback]​*


shoot me some flyers too, ill pass them out over here


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 14 2005, 09:06 PM
> *smurf just to let you know I just send you 200 flyers I sent them today
> and sent in priority mail. It should get thier manana
> [snapback]2726080[/snapback]​*


What's up Homie, Thanks for the flyers, i received them yesterday.  I'll leave some at the shop, and pass the rest out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

looks like I might be making the trip down there.........


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 15 2005, 06:19 AM
> *whoooooos the diva? :dunno:
> [snapback]2727885[/snapback]​*



:machinegun: Should we tell them who I am :uh: :0 :uh: :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Feb 16 2005, 03:06 PM
> *:machinegun: Should we tell them who I am  :uh:  :0  :uh:  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2734225[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I am the Babysitter that looses the kids :nono: :nono: .........
especially at KNOTTS BERRY FARM ha GREG.....

But shhhhhhhh dont tell Papo cause I lost WILL there also........



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Feb 16 2005, 03:21 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I am the Babysitter that looses the kids  :nono:  :nono: .........
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

B U M P  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Feb 21 2005, 10:44 PM
> *TTT :biggrin:
> [snapback]2759276[/snapback]​*


big ups


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 22 2005, 07:18 AM
> *big ups
> [snapback]2760269[/snapback]​*


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt uffin:


----------



## THECROWDC.C.SANDIEGO (Feb 13, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP HOMIES IM NOT SURE IF U ARE AWARE THAT THE SANDIEGO CARSHOW IS THE SAME DAY THE TOUR STOP IN SD SO U FOOLS AINT COMIN OR WHAT


----------



## mc81 (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THECROWDC.C.SANDIEGO_@Feb 23 2005, 03:22 PM
> *HEY WHATS UP HOMIES IM NOT SURE IF U ARE AWARE THAT THE SANDIEGO CARSHOW IS THE SAME DAY THE TOUR STOP IN SD SO U FOOLS AINT COMIN OR WHAT
> [snapback]2767138[/snapback]​*


it will be hard to pull some good quality rides s.d show going


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

we give out the same trophies as the lowrider show and its free to the public.. and we are cheaper then lowrider. Im not hating on them but we always had the show the last sunday of june. they are the ones that changed the dates of us this year.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2005, 03:01 AM
> *IF YOU PRE-REG BEFORE 3/20/05 YOU GET IN FOR $20.00 FOR CARS -$10.00 FOR BIKES AND HOP IS $25.00.
> 
> :biggrin: FREE ADMISSION :biggrin:  FOR WALK-INS.. SO BRING THE FAMILY AND CHECK OUT 400 OF THE BEST LOW RIDERS, SUVS, BIKES, EURO, BOMBS, AND HOPPERS TO HIT THE STREETS OF HIGHLAND PARK, CA (LOS ANGELES).
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THECROWDC.C.SANDIEGO_@Feb 23 2005, 04:22 PM
> *HEY WHATS UP HOMIES IM NOT SURE IF U ARE AWARE THAT THE SANDIEGO CARSHOW IS THE SAME DAY THE TOUR STOP IN SD SO U FOOLS AINT COMIN OR WHAT
> [snapback]2767138[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP HOMIE, ARE YOU GUYS STILL HAVING THAT SHOW ON THE WATERFRONT PARK HIT ME UP ON DETAILS


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT

hope its a hot day, cuz that means......more hynas wearing less clothes :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Here is the Flyer


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's the flier again


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

NICE RIDES GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks homie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Mar 1 2005, 05:42 PM
> *NICE RIDES GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2794888[/snapback]​*


thanks homie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here's the registration form


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

B U M P


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

B U M P
B U M P
B U M P
 :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 
:biggrin: 
ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0  MAYBE BY THEN MY CAR WILL BE DONE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT  CAN'T LET THIS ONE FALL INTO 2ND PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CANT WAIT !!! :around: :around:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

B U M P :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 16 2005, 09:04 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2860866[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

for those of you who dont know. Check out our website. WWW.goodtimescarclub.com We are still working on it


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Allway a great show! See you there fo sho!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 21 2005, 06:22 PM
> *ttt :biggrin:
> [snapback]2884127[/snapback]​*


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 22 2005, 09:47 PM
> *bump
> [snapback]2891540[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 1 2005, 05:40 PM
> *Here's the flier again
> [snapback]2794870[/snapback]​*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2005, 02:59 AM
> *
> [snapback]2898579[/snapback]​*


bump


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Orale putos I'm going going back to back to Cali cali


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 25 2005, 12:41 PM
> *Orale putos I'm going going back to back to Cali cali
> [snapback]2905436[/snapback]​*


thats what you say we have to see that


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin: Don't doubt me bitch.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 29 2005, 08:59 AM
> *:biggrin: Don't doubt me bitch.
> [snapback]2922822[/snapback]​*


HEY PAUL THSI FUCKER SAYS HES COMING DOWN FOR OUR SHOW FROM BOSTON LOL WE'LL SEE FUCKER REMBER WE DONT WERE TIGHT ASS SHORTS HERE BUDDY BETTER COME REAL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP.........


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Mar 30 2005, 08:24 AM
> *HEY PAUL THSI FUCKER SAYS HES COMING DOWN FOR OUR SHOW FROM BOSTON LOL WE'LL SEE FUCKER REMBER WE DONT WERE TIGHT ASS SHORTS HERE BUDDY BETTER COME REAL LOL  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2927847[/snapback]​*


got j/ks uh make sure you do something about that barba I don't wanna get pop out there thinking that I'm down with el Taliban


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i hope the boys from the detroit chapter organize a cruise or a picnic this year..that would be tight..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 31 2005, 06:35 AM
> *got j/ks uh make sure you do something about that barba I don't wanna get pop out there thinking that I'm down with el Taliban
> [snapback]2932949[/snapback]​*


fucken fool hit me up on the direct you chicken eating mo fucka, man that pic still fucken cracks me up fucken diva :biggrin: lol


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Mar 31 2005, 07:51 AM
> *fucken fool hit me up on the direct you chicken eating mo fucka, man that pic still fucken cracks me up fucken diva  :biggrin: lol
> [snapback]2932987[/snapback]​*


hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Mar 30 2005, 07:24 AM
> *HEY PAUL THSI FUCKER SAYS HES COMING DOWN FOR OUR SHOW FROM BOSTON LOL WE'LL SEE FUCKER REMBER WE DONT WERE TIGHT ASS SHORTS HERE BUDDY BETTER COME REAL LOL  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2927847[/snapback]​*


YA SURE BUT IF HE DOES COME DOWN, I'LL LET HIM AND ALL HIS FRIENDS INTO THE SHOW FOR FREE, DAM THE SHOW IS FOR FREE... :biggrin: 


GOODTIMES CC


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2005, 09:49 AM
> *YA SURE BUT IF HE DOES COME DOWN, I'LL LET HIM AND ALL HIS FRIENDS INTO THE SHOW FOR FREE, DAM THE SHOW IS FOR FREE...  :biggrin:
> GOODTIMES CC
> [snapback]2943288[/snapback]​*


Shit make sure you have us some fine Mexican Bitches you know I want me a fine Ruka


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

and you know this man..


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I wonder which show will attract more bitchez this one ore the SD car show :biggrin: anyway TTT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Apr 6 2005, 01:40 PM
> *I wonder which show will attract more bitchez this one ore the SD car show :biggrin: anyway TTT
> [snapback]2962460[/snapback]​*


la bitches are lazy they dont want to go to far and pay money they would rather be chicken heads closer at home :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mZ.sEx-C (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 7 2005, 05:52 AM
> *la bitches are lazy they dont want to go to far and pay money they would rather be chicken heads closer at home  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2966334[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 7 2005, 04:52 AM
> *la bitches are lazy they dont want to go to far and pay money they would rather be chicken heads closer at home  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2966334[/snapback]​*


true, and we all know that LA *HAS* bitches :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

L A Bitches are fuckin fyne


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

bump

thanks for showing up at the park :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

my favorite show


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WHATS UP HOT WHEELS...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

bump for the GOODTIMES carnales


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 22 2005, 12:49 PM
> *TTT!!!!!!!!! uffin:
> [snapback]3036793[/snapback]​*


what up with the rana in the avi :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 26 2005, 06:41 AM
> *what up with the rana in the avi  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3053262[/snapback]​*


  Cual Rana, :biggrin: What up Big Dog, Hope everything is good with you and yours. It should be ready for the Big GOODTIMES Car Show. I'm just doing little touch ups here and there nothing major. Stay up


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 26 2005, 06:41 AM
> *what up with the rana in the avi  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3053262[/snapback]​*


GOODTIMES C.C. Detroit reppin at the Indy Show


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

you have any pics gotti?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 26 2005, 12:02 PM
> *you have any pics gotti?
> [snapback]3054326[/snapback]​*


ACTUALLY HOMIE NO I DON'T I SEEN ONE OF THE MEMBERS WALKING AROUND WITH HIS JACKET AND HAT ON REPPIN THAT GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

to the top


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 26 2005, 10:22 AM
> * Cual Rana,  :biggrin: What up Big Dog, Hope everything is good with you and yours. It should be ready for the Big GOODTIMES Car Show. I'm just doing little touch ups here and there nothing major. Stay up
> [snapback]3053955[/snapback]​*


hope t see you there fool, lots of laughs with you fools, dont forget the big monstra at the mc donalds in the drive thru................the good old days :cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

i been to this show before its definatly one you shouldnt miss


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

one other thing la hynas are not about to drive to sd and pay $25-$30
to get in to a show.. and this one is in la and free entrance. :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 28 2005, 11:51 AM
> *one other thing la hynas are not about to drive to sd and pay $25-$30
> to get in to a show.. and this one is in la and free entrance. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3066165[/snapback]​*


stfu hamburger boy


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hijo de puto mierda cerote.. callarte boss antes que te cachiembeo.. hahaha did I say it right boss.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 29 2005, 01:11 PM
> *hijo de puto mierda cerote.. callarte boss antes que te cachiembeo.. hahaha did I say it right boss.
> [snapback]3072911[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: pedejo


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Eh GoodTimes CC, sorry for the ??, but rather than read the last 10 pages. Where are your shows that you throw? They used to be at Johnny's Broiler years ago. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Eh GoodTimes CC, sorry for the ??, but rather than read the last 10 pages. Where are your shows that you throw? They used to be at Johnny's Broiler years ago. Thanks :biggrin:
> [snapback]3073153[/snapback]​*


no shows at the broiler cruise nights at slauson


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

BUMP FOR THE GOODTIMES HOMIES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
HOSTED BY:
GOODTIMES CC
HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES

SUNDAY JUNE 26, 2005
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES AND MUCH MORE... 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDER, BOMBS, EURO, SUVS, BIKES. 

OVERALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00


"HOP SPONSERED BY THE MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS"
ALSO COME CHECK OUT THE HOP (3):
SINGLE PUMP$200.00 - DOUBLE PUMP $200.00 AND GRUDGE HOP EVERYTHING GO'S SHAW STYLE $200.00. THE MORE MONEY COMES IN THE MORE MONEY YOU GET...

CARS- PRE-REG $25.00 - DAY OF SHOW $30.00
BIKES- PRE-REG $15.00 - DAY OF SHOW $20.00

(FREE ADMISSION FOR SPECTATORS)

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 256 8720 </span>


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 7 2005, 08:52 AM
> * cant wait
> [snapback]3108354[/snapback]​*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@May 10 2005, 03:16 PM
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


QUE PASA GOTTI


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

SUP WHATS THE SCOOP????????????


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 11:12 AM
> *SUP WHATS THE SCOOP????????????
> [snapback]3149150[/snapback]​*


you tell us


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

was up to all da homies hope to you der


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Our StreetS Huero (May 13, 2005)

Im There.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW, ONLY 33 DAYS LEFT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

fuck the san diego lrm show, ive been waitin for this one too damn long,


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY_@May 24 2005, 10:32 PM
> *  CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW, ONLY 33 DAYS LEFT
> [snapback]3179661[/snapback]​*


hopet to see you guys there


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ill be there


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 27 2005, 05:10 PM
> *ill be there
> [snapback]3191828[/snapback]​*


SO WHAT BITCH


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## airider95 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

were almost der homies


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Lets see....... I wonder.....SAN DEIGO????? or HIGHLAND PARK???? damn...... thats not to hard to choose......HIGHLAND PARK....... am sure it wont be like how lowrider san deigo show was last year when that girl showed her tits on staged and got busted for it. Hopefully there will be all kinds of girls out, with hardly any clothes on at HIGHLAND PARK........


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER+Jun 1 2005, 04:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 1 2005, 11:43 PM
> *a GOODTIMER once told me
> [snapback]3212320[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT HOMIE


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

havent been on that much, but i havent forgot about the show..... :biggrin: 
gotta show the GOODTIMES carnales some support


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THIER....


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Jun 2 2005, 11:16 PM
> *havent been on that much, but i havent forgot about the show..... :biggrin:
> gotta show the GOODTIMES carnales some support
> [snapback]3217508[/snapback]​*


thanks homie hope to see you there


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP........


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 3 2005, 12:00 PM
> *thanks homie hope to see you there
> [snapback]3219654[/snapback]​*


ill be there  

BUMP


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey whats up Greg M. 

Thanks for the flyer I had got them awhile back already but havent had time to cum on and say thanks...I have been passing them out and i will be at that show with the homies.....I think u guys are gonna have a way better turn out then the LRM SHOW....Last year S.D. show was  So guy u guys there......

I HOPE IT IS WAY WAY BETTER THEN THAT SHOW IN BREA!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE MAKE SURE U CAN PLAY LOUD MUSIC, CAUSE THOSE GUYS FORGOT TO CHECK WITH THOSE BREA POLICE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

HEY GOOD TIMES U PUT ON A MOTHER FN SHOW WHN U FLIPPD THAT REGAL AT THE UNIQUES SHOW


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 7 2005, 05:56 PM
> *i love men
> [snapback]3238846[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :0


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF YOU NEED PRE-REG FORMS E-MAIL ME WITH YOUR INFO OR YOU COULD PRE-REG AT THE FONTANA SHOW THIS WEEKEND OR AT THE PALMDALE SHOW ON THE 19TH.

THANKS,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

stop editing my post cabron


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Save us a spot! :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jun 13 2005, 06:36 PM
> *Save us a spot! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3268708[/snapback]​*


WILL DO.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

There are rummors going around that the show is sold at and this is not the case. We still have room for cars and vendors. If you still need flyers or want to pre-reg
call me Greg(323)256-8720 or Paul "president" (323)254-3766 we can take them until friday.. You can also drop them off at our cruise night this friday in the city of commerce :0 :0


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 14 2005, 05:51 PM
> *There are rummors going around that the show is sold at and this is not the case. We still have room for cars and vendors. If you still need flyers or want to pre-reg
> call me Greg(323)256-8720 or Paul "president" (323)254-3766 we can take them until friday.. You can also drop them off at our cruise night this friday in the city of commerce  :0  :0
> [snapback]3273451[/snapback]​*


stfu :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 14 2005, 05:51 PM
> *There are rummors going around that the show is sold at and this is not the case. We still have room for cars and vendors. If you still need flyers or want to pre-reg
> call me Greg(323)256-8720 or Paul "president" (323)254-3766 we can take them until friday.. You can also drop them off at our cruise night this friday in the city of commerce  :0  :0
> [snapback]3273451[/snapback]​*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

dont forget free admission to the spectators :0)


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 13 2005, 12:19 AM
> *I LOVE MEN
> [snapback]3265236[/snapback]​*


 :uh: AGAIN


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 16 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Ever since I came out of the pinta for some reason I like it in the ass.. Any takers?
> [snapback]3283083[/snapback]​*


Man I knew it.. Pinche goodtimer... Its time for the little talk homie


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 17 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Man I knew it.. Pinche goodtimer... Its time for the little talk homie
> [snapback]3287033[/snapback]​*


 :uh: g.............a..............y


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY:
> ...


WILL BE AT THE PALMDALE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY IF ANYONE NEED TO PRE-REG....


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:  
next sunday!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Jun 18 2005, 03:47 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:
> next sunday!!!
> [snapback]3290811[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Make sure you save me a trophie :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jun 19 2005, 10:43 AM
> *Make sure you save me a trophie :biggrin:
> [snapback]3293159[/snapback]​*


HAND ME THE MONEY ON THE SIDE AND ILL GIVE YOU THE BIGGEST ONE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

COUNT DOWN 7 DAYS.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

bump uffin: 

support a real lowrider show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 20 2005, 10:14 AM
> *bump  uffin:
> 
> support a real lowrider show  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3297556[/snapback]​*





:biggrin: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF ANYONE STILL NEEDS TO PRE-REG GIVE US A CALL LAST DAY WILL BE ON WED. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THIER. 
THANKS,
GOODTIME CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS RIGHT ITS, "GOOD TIMES" DOING IT BIG AGAIN! WISH WE COULD BE THERE HOMIES BUT OUR SUPPORT GOES OUT TO ALL OF YOU AND WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE, "I PUT MY BALLS ON IT".............ESE CHUCKIE...."GOOD TIMES" COLORADO


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

are you guys going to have an award for best bike? i noticed that your original post says that you are, but the printed flyer doesnt say anything about it. either way, we will be there.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE THERE AT THE SHOW COVERING IT THIS YEAR. I EVEN THINK MARTHA GOING TO COME . HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2005, 09:25 PM
> *are you guys going to have an award for best bike? i noticed that your original post says that you are, but the printed flyer doesnt say anything about it.  either way, we will be there.
> [snapback]3304299[/snapback]​*


YES WE WILL HAVE A BEST OF SHOW FOR THE BIKES.....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Relative to the west end of SFV, Highland Park would be where? Coming from 101.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 22 2005, 06:13 AM
> *Relative to the west end of SFV, Highland Park would be where? Coming from 101.
> [snapback]3305447[/snapback]​*


take the 110 towards pasadena exit ave 52 make a left cant miss it


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Final date for pre-reg is today...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 22 2005, 09:14 AM
> *Final date for pre-reg is today...
> [snapback]3305841[/snapback]​*


Ok homie, how can pre-reg today?
and what time is a good time to arrive at the show?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

You can drop off at one at one of our houses. I live in Highland park.. 
Good time will be around 5:30


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Little remainder. Please people keep in mind that they are people still sleeping at the time you guys will be ariving and please please keep 
the music down and no reving the pipes.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 22 2005, 01:37 PM
> *You can drop off at one at one of our houses. I live in Highland park..
> Good time will be around 5:30
> [snapback]3306912[/snapback]​*


Do you have a paypal account? We can pay you that way.


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Damn cant wait for this show......  what HOPPERS are gonna be out?


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Jun 22 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Damn cant wait for this show......   what HOPPERS are gonna be out?
> [snapback]3307043[/snapback]​*


bugs will  [attachmentid=196478]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry for the delay but no paypal..


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 22 2005, 05:13 AM
> *Relative to the west end of SFV, Highland Park would be where? Coming from 101.
> [snapback]3305447[/snapback]​*


hey fool wait for me to get off work...you know you cant get up and out by 5am :cheesy: lol jk

ill get off early


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok here are some rules the city just told us to let everyone know and also the LAPD.. beer. whoever is seen drinking a beer will be cited 
you can hide the beer and not make it obvious but come on do not I mean do not have a can or bottle of beer.. Use cups or coke cans :0).. 
2nd bar-b-q's you can barbque as long as the grille is 6 feet away from
the cars and people.. and make sure to save me a taco.. thats a must..
Please keeps these rules in mind as they will be enforcing..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jun 22 2005, 01:41 PM
> *hey fool wait for me to get off work...you know you cant get up and out by 5am  :cheesy: lol jk
> 
> ill get off early
> [snapback]3307383[/snapback]​*


sounds like a plan, but if you pull what you did at San Bernadino, I"ll tell everyone about the rash you gave Dazza.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 22 2005, 01:37 PM
> *You can drop off at one at one of our houses. I live in Highland park..
> Good time will be around 5:30
> [snapback]3306912[/snapback]​*


How bout we meet half way! Around Norwalk?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jun 22 2005, 08:14 PM
> *How bout we meet half way! Around Norwalk?
> [snapback]3308524[/snapback]​*


im in lakewood pm a nicca


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

"GOOD TIMES" TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!!!!!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 23 2005, 05:17 AM
> *im in lakewood pm a nicca
> [snapback]3309740[/snapback]​*


PM SENT,


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

i have about (5) rides that want to roll the day of the event. We havent pre reg.......will this be a problem, hit me back....Gracias


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey guys, i have these couple of friends that have a rap group that are trying to promote their c.d. they wanted me to find out if there was any way that they could maybe do a couple of songs on the stage at the show. hit me back with a personal message so i could give you their contact info. i think they are called "street mob" thanks.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: cant wait till sunday!!!  
im sure ill have a GOODTIME


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jun 23 2005, 03:31 PM
> *i have about (5) rides that want to roll the day of the event. We havent pre reg.......will this be a problem, hit me back....Gracias
> [snapback]3312248[/snapback]​*


Whats up homie pre-reg is closed already but you should be ok on sunday. Just 
get there early.. Aight homie.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah thats cool homie just one thing.. So cursing or talking about gangs or throwing up signs.. 



> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 23 2005, 05:50 PM
> *hey guys, i have these couple of friends that have a rap group that are trying to promote their c.d. they wanted me to find out if there was any way that they could maybe do a couple of songs on the stage at the show. hit me back with a personal message so i could give you their contact info. i think they are called "street mob" thanks.
> [snapback]3312940[/snapback]​*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I got bad news homies.. We just had a meeting yesterday with the 5.0
and the Fire Dept and they told us to make sure that NO Pisto or No
Bar-b-q's. We did you best to have Bar-b-q's but they said chales.. 
Sorry homies People cought doing these stuff will be sighted.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 24 2005, 09:06 AM
> *I got bad news homies.. We just had a meeting yesterday with the 5.0
> and the Fire Dept and they told us to make sure that NO Pisto or No
> Bar-b-q's. We did you best to have Bar-b-q's but they said chales..
> ...


 :uh: im glad im not going :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Firme we will be there early on Sunday...........Arato.......


----------



## 64impcali (Apr 24, 2002)

Where in Highland park is it? Coming from OC 5N to ?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Take the 5 N to the 110N exit ave 52 and a left then go up to fiqueroa
and you will be seeing people guiding you where to go but its starts off
on 52 and fig


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Just to Let you guys know that we will be selling menudo in the morning.. So drink up that night as there will be no drinking at the
show and have some menudo and a energy drink and be ready for
all the firme cars and hynas that will be there


----------



## 64impcali (Apr 24, 2002)

Gracias.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

just around the corner


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn i wanna go, but id get there late...and parking there sucks..

no chance of gettin let in after noon huh?

well i hope every1 has a great time, be safe


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

day before the most talked about show and i thought i tried to get my tranny leaks fixed and wut then fuck happens dam shop closed early with my car undone :angry: :angry: :angry: 

that sucks big caca shit, looks like ill have to undercover roll.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

"GOOD TIMES" I HOPE ALL WENT WELL HOMIES! A BIG Q-VO FROM IRAQ PERO'S! WILL SEE YOU SOON!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

the goodtimes car show was awesome. many cars were there and so were many people. if you werent there you missed out. good times did a good job in keeping everything organized!

Click here for more 412 more pics


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

DUKES PASADENA had a wonderful time got to kick it with the homies check out all the firme ramflas enjoy the hot sun YOU VATOS THREW A FIRME SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON DOWN AT DUKES JULY 9 I WILL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

good show fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: a little depressing cuz i my car wasnt there but it was all good. cant wait till next year.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks homie.. On behalf of Goodtimes CC. I would like to thank everone for supporting our show.. Hope you guys enjoyed yourselfs.. Hope to see you guys next year.


----------



## chelita (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: 

I went it was fun ! I saw Martha from OG Rider she is cool! I went to say hi to her she is very down to earth! Anyways Thanks for the Show Goodtimes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chelita_@Jun 27 2005, 01:03 PM
> *:wave:
> 
> I went it was fun ! I saw Martha from OG Rider she is cool! I went to say hi to her she is very down to earth! Anyways Thanks for the Show Goodtimes!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3327372[/snapback]​*


SHOULD HAVE STOPPED AND SAID HELLO


----------



## chelita (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:  I'll say hi next time ! so how come ur not going to the BrownRoots Show?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

i showed uo with my carnal and another homie from the club.....my first time there and i gotta say it was a great event, cant wait till next year.....Madd props to GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chelita_@Jun 27 2005, 11:29 PM
> *:biggrin:    I'll say hi next time ! so how come ur not going to the BrownRoots Show?
> [snapback]3330516[/snapback]​*


COOL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

big ups to all car club that went to the show..

thanks,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 26 2005, 05:46 PM~3323876
> *the goodtimes car show was awesome. many cars were there and so were many people. if you werent there you missed out. good times did a good job in keeping everything organized!
> 
> Click here for more 412 more pics
> ...



Thats a bad ass 65, Had one just like it...............


----------

